# Slim won't login non-root user



## manblue (Mar 22, 2011)

I added a user account according to the handbook, but when I try to log into xfce4 through slim it displays this: 
	
	



```
failed to execute login command
```

What do I use to trouble shoot this problem?

Thank you


----------



## mix_room (Mar 22, 2011)

> (from slim.conf)
> 
> ```
> # This command is executed after a succesful login.
> ...



You might have some error in the login command.


----------



## manblue (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks mix,
I created the user with the csh shell and did 
	
	



```
login_cmd exec /bin/sh - ~/.xinitrc %session
```
 instead. Serves me right for checking the thread at 6am with no glasses because I should have followed your instructions and used sh. Now loggin in with root gets the same message. 
Typing "console" in the login box with my usual password should get me a terminal box open to change it back right?


----------



## manblue (Mar 22, 2011)

I mean I entered 
	
	



```
login_cmd exec /bin/csh - ~/.xinitrc %session
```


----------



## manblue (Mar 22, 2011)

*Solved*

The config file for slim wasn't the problem. I didn't have a separate .xinitrc file in the new user's home file. Learned it on a related thread. Thanks for your help though.


----------

